# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Λογισμικό που εκμεταλλεύεται ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις

## volman

Καλή η σύνδεση στα, πιθανότατα 4 Mbps, αλλά τι να την κάνει κάποιος όταν δεν ξέρει τι μπορεί να κάνει; Δεν θα έπρεπε να αναφέρουμε κάποια πακέτα λογισμικού τα οποία έχουν εφαρμογή σε ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις, όπως παράδειγμα εικονοτηλέφωνο. Αναγνωρίζοντας τα αποτελέσματα ενός project πολλοί είναι αυτοί που θα σπεύσουν να γίνουν μέλη.

----------


## papashark

Πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου, ας αρχίσουμε να "ρίχνουμε" εδώ εφαρμογές και πακέτα που μπορεί να τα εκμεταλευτούν.

Εικονοτηλεφωνία
Voice over Internet Protocal (VoIP)
Intranet
Ανταλλαγή αρχείων (ελληνικό audiogalaxy)
Μοίρασμα dsl συνδέσεων
Multigaming για Quake κλπ

----------


## volman

Βασικό θέμα οι εφαρμογές, Υποθέτω για την εικονοτηλεφωνία θα υπάρχει το netmeeting της microsoft. Βέβαια για το πως θα συνδέεται κάποιος χρήστης, κτλ θα πρέπει να μας διαφωτίσουν οι τα άλλα ιδρυτικά μέλη (dti & stoidis ακούτε?)  ::

----------


## stoidis

Βρίσκομαι στην δύσκολη-συγκινητική θέση να αναφέρω τι μπορεί να κάνει κανείς με 4 τουλάχιστον Mbps  ::  

Συμφωνώ με όλες τις εφαρμογές που ανέφερε ο PAPASHARK και θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και το Video Over IP. Μπορούμε τα μέλη να κάνουμε share ένα μέρος των δίσκων μας στο δίκτυο και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι να έχουν πρόσβαση ακόμη και σε ταινίες τις οποίες θα μπορούν να τις δούν realtime χωρίς να χρειάζεται να τις κατεβάζουν τοπικά.

Σχετικά με το Netmeeting : Το Netmeeting έχει ένα μαύρο (συνήθως) πεδίο στο πάνω μέρος του, στο οποίο μπορούμε να γράψουμε την IP του ατόμου με το οποίο θέλουμε να επικοινωνήσουμε. Έτσι, γνωρίζοντας την IP του άλλου, μπορούμε να τον καλέσουμε και αν έχουμε και μία webcam να επικοινωνήσουμε με φωνή και εικόνα realtime. Κάπου στο meeting ακούστηκε και η ιδέα για DNS το οποίο θα μας παρείχε την δυνατότητα να έχουμε πιο φιλικούς τρόπους κλήσης px: stoidis.members.awmn κτλ...

----------

Na xairethsw olous meta apo mia mikrh apousia. Eixame xananafer8ei sto 8ema twn efarmogwn, kai exoume loipon:
Mporoume na tis diaxwrisoume se 2 kathgories, aytes poy proypo8etoun syndesh sto Internet kai aytes stis opoies arkei prosbash sto intranet tou awmn. Oso afora thn deyterh kathgoria:
Streaming video h audio, px anametadosh radiofwnikwn h thleoptikwn sta8mwn. (gia na mhn pw mp3 pou isws 8a mporouse na mas kathgorhsei kaneis oti einai ligo paranomo ::  )
Moirasma arxeiwn kai akoma shmantikotero pi8ano sthsimo mirror servers diashmwn paketwn, px 8a mporousan na mpainoun ta pio shmantika tou tucows, h ti 8a legatai gia dianomes linux.
Epishs 8ewrw oti yparxei sto diktyo shmantikh plhroforia pou anhkei sto public domain, px ta erga tou project gutenberg (http://www.ibiblio.org), h arxaiwn ellhnwn filosofwn, 8a mporousame na ta exoume se ena topiko web site.
Akoma mirrors allwn site pou 8a mporousan na mas dwsoun periexomeno dwrean gia topikh apo8hkeysh h mirroring, dyo grhgores skepseis, http://www.istoselides.gr, athens.indymedia.org kai fantazomai k.a.

----------


## ggeorgan

Ναι, τα λες πάρα πολύ καλά. Υπάρχει πολύ «χρηστικό» περιεχόμενο που θα μπορούσε να μπει, όπως mirror της ιστοσελίδας του εθνικού κέντρου βιβλίου, ιδίως στην Ελλάδα χώρα με μεγάλη πολιτιστική παράδοση. Ο χώρος για hosting είναι κατανεμημένος, οπότε ο κάθε χρήστης θα βλέπει τι υπάρχει ήδη και θα μπορεί να συνεισφέρει το περιεχόμενο που τον ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## drf

μια απόρια σχετικά με το filesharing και την ασφάλια του δικτύου..

μήπως θα πρέπει να προγραμματίσουμε να οργανώσουμε κάποιο domain με user accounts και σωστά user rights...  ::

----------


## stoidis

> μια απόρια σχετικά με το filesharing και την ασφάλια του δικτύου..
> 
> μήπως θα πρέπει να προγραμματίσουμε να οργανώσουμε κάποιο domain με user accounts και σωστά user rights...


Όλα αυτά εντάσσονται σε υψηλότερα επίπεδα λειτουργίας του δικτύου. Φυσικά και θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει ένας ή περισσότεροι domain controllers που θα κάνουν authentication τους users στο δίκτυο. Όπως έχει ήδη αναφερθεί θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει ασφάλεια και σε πιο χαμηλά επίπεδα, ξεκινώντας από MAC Address, IP, και WEP τα οποία μπορούν σε πρώτη φάση να εξασφαλίσουν ελεγχόμενη πρόσβαση από το επίπεδο του "αέρα". Στη συνέχεια, η πρόσβαση μπορεί να ελέγχεται με μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια σε συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές συνδυάζοντας τα παραπάνω με domain authentication, SSL και VPNs πάνω από το ασύρματο δίκτυο.

Όλα τα παραπάνω προς το παρόν βρίσκονται στο θεωρητικό επίπεδο αφού ακόμη δεν έχει στηθεί ούτε ένα Access Point. Πιστεύω ότι είναι άμεση ανάγκη να γίνει μία πρώτη κίνηση διασύνδεσης έστω και 2 μόνο χρηστών για να αρχίσουν να φαίνονται στην πράξη όλα τα παραπάνω ζητήματα. Βέβαια αυτή η εποχή δεν ενδείκνειται για τέτοια γεγονότα διότι όλοι φεύγουν για διακοπές (με πρώτο εμένα  ::  )

----------

